# Able Sisters selling Maid Dress!



## mayorofwaldosia (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello everyone! If anyone is still interested in getting a maid dress, let me know because Able Sisters is selling one today!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 20, 2020)

ooh ! if possible id love to drop by and get one uwu


----------



## Atinydelia (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi I would like to stop by ables!


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 20, 2020)

Ill love to also drop by!


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Apr 20, 2020)

If anyone else would like to come, let me know!


----------



## doofcake (Apr 20, 2020)

i would love to come by~


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 20, 2020)

I want one~


----------



## PixelSammie (Apr 20, 2020)

Could i please come by?


----------



## Honeychu (Apr 20, 2020)

Am I still able to come by or is it too late?? I was really wanting to get a maid dress from them!


----------

